# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Männer allein zu Haus
*Männer allein zu Haus*


Liebe Gerda!

Herzlichen Dank für Deinen lieben Brief. Du brauchst Dir wirklich keine Sorgen um mich zu machen. 
Es ist alles in Ordnung. Das Essen koche ich selbst, und ich staune täglich mehr, wie gut es doch klappt. 
Mittlerweile kann ich es essen ohne das mir anschließend im Krankenhaus der Magen ausgepumpt werden muss. 
Da es oft schnell gehen muss, habe ich mir gestern Bratkartoffeln gemacht. 
Müssen die Kartoffeln eigentlich geschält werden? Zwischendurch war ich Bier....äh.....Brötchen holen. 
Nach meiner Rückkehr war die Emaille in der Pfanne geschmolzen. 
Ich habe nie geglaubt, dass sie so wenig widerstandsfähig ist. Der Rauch in der Küche ist schon wieder abgezogen, 
aber die Katze ist schwarz wie ein Rabe und hustet. Seither ergreift sie panikartig die Flucht, 
wenn ich nur den Herd anschalte oder mit den Pfannen klappere. Da ich wenigstens einmal am Tag was warmes zu Essen brauche, 
wie du ja weißt lässt sich Katze mittlerweile gar nicht mehr blicken! 
Sag mal, wie lange muss man eigentlich Eier kochen? Ich habe sie zwei Stunden gekocht, 
aber sie waren nicht weich zu kriegen. Schreib mir doch mal, ob man angebrannte Milch noch verwenden kann. Soll ich sie aufheben, bist Du wiederkommst? 
Hatte leichte Probleme mit dem Gulasch, habe mir eine Dose warmgemacht. 
Doch leider ist sie in der Mikrowelle explodiert. Die Tür der Mikrowelle wurde durch's Fenster geschleudert 
und unser schönes Gewächshaus ist leider kaputt.....das Fenster auch. Da es geschlossen war (Muss ich immer, 
wenn ich koche, sonst rückt wieder die Feuerwehr aus) wurde es mit dem Rahmen komplett rausgerissen, 
die Druckwelle war gewaltig. Die Dose dagegen ging ab wie ein Zäpfchen, senkrecht nach oben, 
durchschlug die Decke und traf die kleine 13jährige Tochter von Herrn Bauer, der über uns wohnt. 
Sie war gerade beim Klavierspielen, ihr is' nix passiert, aber dem Klavierlehrer hat's 4 Finger abgerissen!
Hast Du auch schon mal gehabt, dass Dir schmutziges Geschirr verschimmelt ist? 
Wie ist das nur in so kurzer Zeit möglich? Du bist doch kaum vier Wochen fort. Hinter dem Spülstein lebt alles, 
da kannste "BREHMS TIERLEBEN" drehen. Wo kommt dieses Krabbelgetier her? Hast du die da etwa deponiert? 
Habe mich dann doch endlich dazu hinreißen lassen und das Geschirr gespült. Bitte schimpf nicht mein Schatz, 
aber das gute Porzellan von Omma is hin. Hätte nicht gedacht, sah doch so stabil aus, 
war wohl ein bisken ville die 1000 Umdrehungen der Waschmaschine. Die ist übrigens auch hinüber, 
das große Schlachtermesser hat beim Schleudern leider die Trommel ein wenig beschädigt......und steckt jetzt in der Wand, 
das Messer, nicht die Trommel. Denn die hat die 300er Ziegelwand durchschlagen und liegt irgendwo draußen sinnlos herum! 
Beim Essen habe ich leider den Wohnzimmerteppich eingesaut, mit Tomatensoße. 
Du sagtest mir immer, das Tomatensoße nicht mehr rausgeht. Da hast du dich geirrt, mein Liebling, 
die ging wunderbar raus, die Haare des Teppichs auch. Ich hätte doch wohl keine Nitroverdünnung nehmen dürfen! 
Den Kühlschrank habe ich auch abtauen müssen. Du bist da immer so ungeschickt, 
das Eis geht wunderbar ab mit einer Maurerkelle. Nur komischerweise heizt er jetzt, komisch. 
Auf jeden Fall ist das Fleisch gut durch. Joghurt, Sekt und Mineralwasser auch, alles explodiert! 
Am Donnerstag habe ich vergessen, die Wohnung abzuschließen. Es muss jemand dagewesen sein, 
denn es fehlen einige Wertgegenstände, aber Geld allein macht ja nicht glücklich, wie Du immer sagst. 
Der Kleiderschrank ist auch leer, aber es kann ja nicht viel drin gewesen sein, denn Du hast Dich ja immer beklagt, 
dass Du nichts zum Anziehen hast. 
Als ich gestern Abend die Kaninchen füttern wollte, ist mir die Kerze umgefallen. Im Nu stand alles in Flammen. 
Ich hatte Mühe, die Futternäpfe zu retten. Die Häschen sind alle schön braun gebraten. Wir wollten sie ja sowieso schlachten. Hoffentlich halten sie sich, bis Du zurückkommst! Tja, wie du dir vorstellen kannst sah danach die Wohnung nicht mehr so aus wie du sie in Erinnerung hast. 
Ich musste alle Zimmer neu tapezieren, war 'ne Sauarbeit zwischen den Tapetenbahnen einen Reißverschluss einzunähen. 
Da ich aber nicht soviel Reißverschlüsse hatte, besser gesagt du nicht in deinem Nähkästchen habe ich sie kurzerhand 
angenagelt.....die Tapeten, nicht die Reißverschlüsse ! Ach so, die Nähmaschine ist auch Schrott. 
Ich hätte die Tapeten wohl doch lieber erst nach dem Annähen der Reißverschlüsse einkleistern sollen. 
Beim Tapezieren ist mir leider die Leiter umgefallen und hat das 4000Liter Aquarium zertrümmert. 
Dadurch ist die Wohnung unter uns, die wir erst neu renoviert haben komplett abgesoffen. 
Jeder Depp weiß, dass Wasser dem Elektro-Strom nicht wohl tut. Bei den Wasserspielen entstand leider ein Kurzschluss, 
tragischerweise stand unser schönes Haus schon wieder in Flammen. Beim Löschen soff die Parterrewohnung vollkommen ab, der Keller ebenfalls. Dort stand das Wasser schon über einen Meter hoch. Da die Sicherungskästen alle ausnahmslos im Keller sind, Kurzschluss, 
Bude brannte wieder lichterloh! Die Feuerwehr meint, dass sich löschen nicht mehr lohnt und lies die Bude komplett abfackeln. 
Leider hatten die den Gasanschluss vergessen, der sich auch im Keller befand. Doch ich hatte Glück im Unglück, 
die gewaltige Explosion pustete das Feuer innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder aus, den Häuserzug in der umliegenden Gegend übrigens auch! 
So sitze ich hier vor dem großen Loch, dass mal unser Haus war und schreibe dir diesen Brief. 
Hoffe du machst dir keine Sorgen um mich, hier ist alles klar, es geht mir gut. Da ich bei der ganzen Hektik irgendwie vergessen habe, 
die Versicherung zu bezahlen zahlt folglich die Versicherung auch nicht. Wir müssen ein wenig sparen um uns ein neues Häuschen leisten zu können. Du wirst putzen gehen müssen, mein Schatz!
Damit will ich schließen, morgen mehr. 
Ich hoffe, dass Du Deine Kur in sorgloser Ruhe und Freude genießt. 

Viele herzliche Grüße von Deinem Erwin! 

PS: Deine Mutter hat als sie von dem Unglück erfahren hat der Schlag getroffen. Die Beerdigung war gestern, 
habe es dir nicht gesagt um dich nicht unnötig zu beunruhigen. 
Du bist ja auf Kur und sollst dich erholen!

----------

*schnarch*

----------

Nachsatz. "Edit" geht ja nicht.

Die kopierten Rezepte waren interessanter. Da habe ich durchaus die eine oder andere Idee kopiert.

----------

> Rezept


geh schlafen.

----------

Sir, yes, Sir !!!

----------


## schiene

denke da paßt das hier auch gut dazu  
Frauen haben kein Verständnis für Männer... 

Letzten Mittwoch war unser Hochzeitstag. Wir waren jetzt 36 Jahre verheiratet. Ich sah meine Frau an dem Tag an und sagte: "Liebling, vor 36 Jahren hatten wir ein billiges Appartement, ein billiges Auto, schliefen auf dem Sofa und hatten ein 10" Schwarz-Weiß-Fernseher, aber jede Nacht habe ich neben einer 25jährigen heißen Blondine geschlafen. Jetzt haben wir ein Haus für 300.000 Euro, ein Auto für 60.000 Euro, ein extragroßes Bett und einen 50" Plasma Fernseher, aber jetzt schlafe ich neben einer 61jährigen grauhaarigen Frau. Es scheint mir, dass sich die Lebensqualität in einem wichtigen Punkt stark verschlechtert hat

----------


## big_cloud

Das Fernsehprogramm

----------


## schiene

> Das Fernsehprogramm


ups,ich sehe gerade das da noch was fehlt,war nur die Hälfte des Textes.Die Poiente fehlte ja.
Hier gehts weiter:
 Meine Frau, sehr verständnisvoll für mein Problem, sagte mir, ich solle rausgehen und eine heiße 25jährige Blondine suchen. Sie würde Dann dafür sorgen, dass ich wieder in einem billigen Appartement leben, ein billiges Auto fahren, auf dem Sofa schlafen und einen 10" Schwarz-Weiß-Fernseher haben würde.    ::

----------


## big_cloud

Aaaah,jetzt ja  ::

----------

> Wir waren jetzt 36 Jahre verheiratet.


drei tage vor meinem 36 hochzeitstag war die scheidung. nach drei jahren wartezeit.

----------

